# HP 3055 All-in-one fax prob



## Charlieandy (Sep 29, 2008)

I jsut get a 'NO ANSWER' on my fax when faxing out. Have tried other telephone line, multiple tel #'s. Yipes! Help Plz........


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome.

Please do not duplicate post. Closing thread, continue here:

http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/754511-hp-3055-all-one-fax.html


----------

